# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Need help to translate a little note

## Mads Veland

Hello.

Can someone transate form Albanian to English on this note, please?

late form Albanian to English on this note, please?

----------


## lonely_lion

> Hello.
> 
> Can someone transate form Albanian to English on this note, please?
> 
> late form Albanian to English on this note, please?


Po tallesh apo si ? C'jane ato budalliqe qe jane shkruar aty?Do perfitoje me shume po mos ta dije hic se cfare budalliqesh jane shkruar aty. 
Are U kidding ? What kind of bullshit are written there ?Much more worthy if you would never know what kind of bullshit are written there.

----------


## Ciarli

cloth cap it was used by slave soldiers to open a road to serbia and to meet there their brothers!

medal it is a sportif motif like a candy to a soul in love!

----------

